# Mare or Gelding?



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Geldings. You don't have the "It's a mare thing" or "that's just what mares do" excuse. Out of all the horses I've had I've like geldings the best.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

i love mares. And will always have one, i dont like geldings. Mares are normally cleaner in a stall to. And every mare i have ever owned or been around is not ****y. I think alot of it, is a person just happens to be around one mare that acts a little ****y then they just say "o all mare are like that bla bla bla" it aint geldings that make geldings its mare and studs wiht out them you wouldnt have your "precious" geldings. Mares tend to be love bugs more often than geldings (just my observation dont everyone get all ****y on me). I have also been raised (sorta kinda, maybe a little) around the reining world and one of there major things is breeding, my aunt raises rein/cow horses and she loves the mares, if its a boy she sells it right off the bat (she doesnt want to deal with a stud either). So all in all i LOVE THE MARES!!! woooo, go mares!!!!


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

gelding's,gelding's,gelding's!!!!! I will never own a mare. i see what my friend's and my sister went though with'em and no thanks!!! my sister sold her mare beacuse of the stuff she did whille in heat!! but some are better then other's so i dont speek for all mare's!!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Geldings all the way! I have my own ****iness to deal with, I don't need a mare to add to that,lol. I've met some great mares, but in my experience, they are ****ier much more often then geldings


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm more for mares.  I actually like willful horses; they test your horsemanship and make riding gelding nothing.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

wohoo brighteyes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Though I wouldn't turn down a good horse of any sex, I prefer geldings. Even though some mares don't act bad when they are in heat, you always have to be uber careful around everyone else just in case some idiot is riding a stud that they can't control. All the mares I have ever ridden, we just didn't click so I really prefer a gelding that is consistent in their moods.

You know the old saying:
"You can tell a gelding and ask a mare. But you must discuss it with a stallion."


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I love mares. I've met a few geldings that I adore but I ditto what brighteyes said, I like the willfullness mares have. I love how Lacey doesn't just take what I tell her to do and do it, she wants to know why it's a good idea. She forces me to be a better rider because she's not going to obey me if I don't show her that I'm worth obeying.
I also feel like mares get more attached to people. I've certainly met geldings that are deeply attached to their person but there's a certain level of adoration a mare has for her person that I've just never seen from a gelding.


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

^ True that.  Exactly what I would say, except I would make it sound stupid.  Mares for me, but I have to admit, I do like all horses. My first horse, and my only horse for now is a mare, and my bond with her is different then any bond I've had with other horses.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Geldings. I've been around/ridden some GREAT mares, and if the horse was perfect for me in every other way I wouldn't pass just because it was a mare. But in general I prefer geldings. I've just never really clicked with a mare like I have with geldings. Maybe I just haven't met the right one.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Mares for me! I've never one I didn't like.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i have one of each ! but my gelding has a total pony additude [he is just barely horse sized !] so people always say i like mares & ponies haha which is so true. 

i loveee mares ! & if they get hurt you can always breed them


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

*I love horses not the gender. I have met both mares and geldings that I LOVE! And then I have also met mares and geldings that just didn't click with me. Before I bought my old mare I swore I would never own one but after I got her (and I kept her for 9 years), and I am now with a gelding and stud colt (he hadn't "dropped" yet but will be a gelding lol). Anyway my point is I have met both that I love and both I dislike so I base all my descions on the horse not it's gender *


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

A horse is what you make of it. Mare, gelding or stallion a horse will act how you allow them to act. I have a stallion that acts like a gelding even around mares in heat and I have never had a mare that acted different when she was in heat.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> A horse is what you make of it. Mare, gelding or stallion a horse will act how you allow them to act. I have a stallion that acts like a gelding even around mares in heat and I have never had a mare that acted different when she was in heat.


lucky you ! when my sis got her mare i couldnt ride my gelding with her bc when she was in heat the mare would run backwards at my boy & try to get him to mount her....nipped that one in the bud really quick !


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Either or. I own both a mare and a gelding. My mare is an awesome horse and we get along great, though she doesn't really care if she's left alone for a long period of time. My gelding is a great horse and is very, very affectionate, and thinks it's your job to pet him whenever you're in the pasture.

I'll own both, though I have found mares to be a little more stubborn more often, but when a gelding decides to get stubborn... whoo-boy whatta battle of wills... Lol.


----------



## AlmostThere (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses. I go back and forth on that question myself. If everything works out I'll be in a position to buy my first horse in 3 or 4 months (I wish it were sooner, but the delay is due to circumstances out of my control :?).

I expect I'll look at both, I wouldn't want to miss out on a good horse by being biased :wink:.

On a more practical note, which is worse - cleaning a gelding's sheath every six months or so, or cleaning a mare every week.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

Wallaby said:


> I love mares. I've met a few geldings that I adore but I ditto what brighteyes said, I like the willfullness mares have. I love how Lacey doesn't just take what I tell her to do and do it, she wants to know why it's a good idea. She forces me to be a better rider because she's not going to obey me if I don't show her that I'm worth obeying.
> I also feel like mares get more attached to people. I've certainly met geldings that are deeply attached to their person but there's a certain level of adoration a mare has for her person that I've just never seen from a gelding.


Ditto.
I've owned both mares and geldings, but I've always felt a better connection with the mares.


----------



## AlmostThere (Oct 31, 2009)

gypsygirl said:


> i loveee mares ! & if they get hurt you can always breed them


So, since I have neither the experience, knowledge, nor inclination to breed a horse, I'd do just as well with a gelding then :wink:.


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

AlmostThere said:


> On a more practical note, which is worse - cleaning a gelding's sheath every six months or so, or cleaning a mare every week.


Ive heard of cleaning boys,but girls... thats a new one. 
I much prefer mares over geldings. If you really love your mare and she starts getting up there you can breed her and have her legacy. Also, if she ever hurts herself you can breed her. 
I love mares. My three are all mares.


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Mares!! Geldings are sweet, but along with all that marish behavior comes a willingness that you just don't find in geldings. Once you get a mare to bond with you, they'll do work themselves into the ground for you. Plus, I love their quirky, ****y personalities!


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

My first horse was a gelding with alot of tude on the ground. But that had to do with prior training. He was amazing U/S. My mare is the exact opposite, great on the ground and horrible U/S, luckily im in a position were I can still keep her even thought I dont ride her. I have a weanling-colt. Hes such a doll, he follows me like a puppy. The only time he gets mad (just puts his ears back a little) is when I lift his feet while hes eating. Ive pretty much been the only one to spend time with him thus far. He will be gelded. Sometimes I like that mareish willfull attitude but sometimes I like that somber gelding attitute. It of course all depends on the horses (and also the person working with them), the horses individual attitute, order in the herd and training they've had. Horses that catch my eye are flashy ones that are willing to perform, I look at their sex last.

For cleaning- I clean my mare more then my weanling. The make gets udder "cakes" like you wouldnt believe.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

kevinshorses said:


> A horse is what you make of it. Mare, gelding or stallion a horse will act how you allow them to act. I have a stallion that acts like a gelding even around mares in heat and I have never had a mare that acted different when she was in heat.


 
I wholeheartly agree with you there. Blaming the horses sex on why you can't control it is an excuse. My granddad always said an excuse is the skin off the truth wrapped around a lie. i personally own both a gelding and a mare, both are broke and good horses, but I know the gelding better and usually ride him. He has allot better handle on him. Yes, I do see the connect there.


----------



## Curly (Mar 21, 2007)

Less experienced riders tend to have more difficulty with mares. More seasoned riders often times love them. I also agree with the previous poster who said that a mare will be just fine if you hold it to the same standards. People use the "mare thing" as an excuse for a horse thats not been properly taught. I wish I had an excuse to use every time my gelding had a dumb moment.


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

personally, I prefer geldings. mares are great to but I have always liked to have a gelding. I always dream fo geldings, never mares or stallies. Sallions are crazy and I have just never really imagined myseft with a mare.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I, Myself prefer Geldings. Having said that, one of the best horses I have ever ridden was a mare(I unfortunately did not own her). She would be a complete monster with anyone who rode her except me. Never found out why, but she was the best horse I have ever ridden.
I generally prefer geldings because you know can usually expect the same thing from them every day. I have found they are more easily convinced to do something they don't want to do. Most mares tend to be a little more tempermental BUT if you can find the right mare to click with you, they will give their all and work a lot harder than most geldings.


----------



## Mya09 (Dec 7, 2009)

Don't know.. trying to decide myself. I fell in love along time ago with a mustang gelding, he wasn't mine but he sure thought he was  and though many years have passed I'm confident he would remember me.. we just clicked like I never thought possible between animal and human. I will always love him.
On the other hand the potential horse I'm considering is a mare... and she has similar movements in the loving aspect that the mustang did. Wanting to share breath, following you, and GREAT interaction if say I walk away she almost looks like what the heck? Your leaving? She really seems to like me, which is a welcome feeling when I've heard what I have about mares.
I am really in a toss up too - I guess I'm a sucker for fate in and of the right horse will present itself, and more than likely your just going to know. Since I have that deep connection with both and never even owned one.. I'd say its all about the horse not the sex. 
Heck, theres alot of males and females I do and don't get along with in life.... its a personality thing not hormonal.. etc.


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

My first 'true love horse' was a gelding. It was devastating to watch him grow old knowing that when he was gone he was gone, he passed away at the age of 31. So I decided that I wanted to get a mare because if I really liked her I could get a foal out of her.

Now I have my second 'true love horse'. She is a mare and I adore her. She has a very similar personality to my past gelding - bold, brave and confident. I guess I am attracted to the nature of a horse rather than it's gender.


----------



## tscowgirl (Dec 11, 2009)

I prefer mares for more serious stuff (competitions) and geldings for fun stuff and trail riding. I find that with geldings you always have to push and ask and they generally dont give more than they need to. The mares have an extra "spark" that if it isnt channeled people see the "****y mare" but if you channel that edge there is nothing that can beat it. I ride cow horses and the mares seem to take the challenge more personal while the geldings just want to get it done. Yea they might have more attitude but youve got to play it up and make that attitude work for you.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I prefer geldings. Always have, always will. I've had horses for over 30 years, so it has nothing to do with being an inexperienced owner/rider. I've ridden some wonderful mares, but have no desire to own any. I've also ridden some lovely stallions, but again, see no reason to own one.

I don't have any delusions of grandeur about breeding, so leave that to the professionals who have years of experience, a vast knowledge of bloodlines, and a good idea of what type of horse they're breeding. Breeding just because you love your mare isn't a good reason to do so.

I don't get the, "Well if my mare gets hurt, I can always breed her!" mentality. You're not getting an exact copy of your mare if you breed her, you're just getting a foal who shares half her genetics and may not have her temperament or looks at all. Genetics is a crap shoot, so breeding without a_ specific_ goal in mind for the foal is a bad idea.

You're more likely to get the same temperament from a brother or sister of your mare, because siblings share closer genetics than foals. That's true whether you're talking about people or horses, which is why when someone needs a kidney or bone marrow transplant, they look at siblings before parents.

If I were looking to find the same temperament and build as a particular horse, I'd look at full and half siblings rather than breeding a mare who may or may not produce the foal I want.


----------



## Mya09 (Dec 7, 2009)

Kiwigirl - other than never having owned a horse our stories seem similar - and I'm happy to hear you have that special relationship with your mare the gelding once held  I'm hoping for my story to pan out as yours has


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> A horse is what you make of it. Mare, gelding or stallion a horse will act how you allow them to act. I have a stallion that acts like a gelding even around mares in heat and I have never had a mare that acted different when she was in heat.


Psssst... Kevin.... I think it was just a fun thread to where the OP was asking people's preference. No reason to pounce on them for having an opinion. 

I prefer Chocolate milk shakes to vanilla. It does not mean there is anything wrong with the vanilla version.


Since my favorite horse of all times is a gelding and I also own a mare that is a difficult personality I will say that my first choice is a gelding.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

tscowgirl, my barrel trainer always told me something similar. She always told me that mares and studs run harder, were gelding you have to really push them. Not saying that they always get faster times than geldings, just they run harder without being pushed so hard, they give more guess is what im trying to say.


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> A horse is what you make of it. Mare, gelding or stallion a horse will act how you allow them to act. I have a stallion that acts like a gelding even around mares in heat and I have never had a mare that acted different when she was in heat.


I agree completely. Blaming the horse is an excuse.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

A lot of people will say a mare is ****y and attitudinal. I have always had mares before I got Tomahawk, and he is rather ****y and moody, more so than any mare I have had. Also, Mom and my sister have had geldings, and they have just as many moods as a mare... I don't believe that geldings are for one second any calmer or more even tempered than mares, I think that is hogwash.

I prefer mares. I have no problem with the heat cycle or mood swings after all I am female too. But I do generally prefer females to males in every species, something about testosterone just rubs me wrong hehe.

Tom is the first gelding I have actually liked, he has a "bite" to his personality, I wouldn,t call him proud cut, he is just male, likes to show off for the ladies(and every one else hehe).


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

reining girl said:


> tscowgirl, my barrel trainer always told me something similar. She always told me that mares and studs run harder, were gelding you have to really push them. Not saying that they always get faster times than geldings, just they run harder without being pushed so hard, they give more guess is what im trying to say.


Mare, stally, geld has nothing to do with it, it is the individual horse that wants to run or not. Not trying to be rude, It is just in my personal experience I have seen lazy horses in all three sexes, and I have seen plenty of amazing geldings who would run their hearts out. 

The fact that they produce less testosterone has nothing to do with their athletic ability or work ethic.

To the OP, I wouldnt rule out mares,I would look at both to see which individual horse suits you not matter the sex)

**And I would like to address whoever said they only clean their gelds sheath every six months, they need to be cleaned and checked often as a mares. Though a lot of smegma might not have built up in a few days or weeks or whatever, its still nice to be cleaned before it gets too gunky @ least once a month...


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

For some reason I've always owned mares. I prefer mare but have ridden geldings that were awesome as well. The last two mares I had hardly ever went into heat......They only did when they were with geldings.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

i find geldings are usually more even tempered... lol but im sure there are geldings that are not just easy goign and even tempered. i personally like mares because im a girl to so i find i udnerstand them more, lol and i can be understandable if it is their "time of the month" lol (i dont think a mare goes into heat jsut once a month, does she?) lol but my first hrose was a gelding, he was a real sweety, but my new horse is a mare and i find she definitly doesnt give up her trust easily,which i like, and she is really independant which is nice! but thats probably just the individual horse, haah even tho my new mare is creepishly alike to the first horse i rode (tacky! my sweet mare!) lol


----------



## jesredneck98 (Dec 11, 2009)

I have had both mares and gelding and I have to say that if they are a great horse it doesn't matter what sex it is. But I love my mare for her attitude and her bitchyness. That is the reason I got her, now if you get a mare that has an attitude you always have to remember that that attitude is there. Some mares don't have a big attitude though. Geldings are great as well, I get the privalige to ride a friends every now and again and I love him greatly. It is all up to you what you want and what you want to deal with. Do your research before you buy anything it will help.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Crimsonhorse01 said:


> I agree completely. Blaming the horse is an excuse.


Pssssst......*whispers* I don't think anyone is blaming the gender, it's just personal preference. It's a fun thread *end whisper*:lol:

I would never ever turn down a good mare, nor would I use gender as an excuse, I just prefer geldings in general.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Fun thread! I don't have a preference, though interestingly, have always enjoyed working with mares (hmmm, I'll have to examine that further). I have both a mare and gelding and enjoy both though differently.

As far as cleaning goes, I feel the mare is much easier and do it once a week. Now the gelding, being an Appy, does like to extend whenever opportunity calls (very much a show off, he is spotted after all :lol and that does make cleaning easier and he does stay fairly clean compared to other geldings.

I guess I look more into the personality of the horse than the gender. I like my horses with a curious nature and level headed approach to anything new to them. Luckily, the mare and gelding I currently own, have these qualities. Now, if I could just get those darn appy manes to thicken up and grow!:lol:


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

well honeysuga, thats what she told me, do i believe it, no not really. Thats just her personal experience.


----------



## AlmostThere (Oct 31, 2009)

1dog3cats17rodents said:


> Pssssst......*whispers* I don't think anyone is blaming the gender, it's just personal preference. It's a fun thread *end whisper*:lol:


LOL :lol:. Yeah, it was meant to be a fun thread and to give my wishy washy self something more to think about. I swear, it seems like from week to week I switch back and forth between wanting a mare or wanting a gelding. I suppose when it actually comes down to serious horse shopping I'll look at both, but since I'm not ready for that it sure is fun to hear about others' experiences.


----------



## 5cuetrain (Dec 11, 2009)

A good horse with good build, a good mind and a good foundation is the only criteria for me. If the bloodlines are great and the papers are in order I might compromise a little on the mare side--babies.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I got ya reining girl, I was just saying. After I posted that, I thought about it and was like, hey what does it matter anyway...? hehe But too much time had passed for me to change it...


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

Never shall i get a mare. I have been around to many to knnow that almost all of them have a crappy atitude. My opinion. I looove geldings. I feel like i have a better bond with geldings than mares. I think mares are just anoying. I have met 1 that i like and that is so sweet. This horse would never do anything to hurt you. But as i said just 1. This is just my opinion i dont want any rude comments.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Gimme the boys! I've found that geldings aren't as stubborn as mares and they're generally easier to make friends with. I click with them more than mares for some reason. 

I would definitely consider buying a mare if I found one I really liked, though. Plus I have a weakness for old, grumpy, grandma mares. They're just so darn cute...


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

I have 5 mares in the barn right now. My first horse was a gelding, after that, it's been mostly mares, and a few studs. I really think it comes down to the individual horse. I've ridden & worked some geldings with crap attitudes, mares that acted like they had a broom up their arses, and some of both that were perfectly pleasant. Sex doesn't matter. It's the brains that I lean to. Though, lately, it has been a more estrogen friendly environment. lol.


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

I used to have a preference, but now I really don't. I had a few bad experiences with horribly ****y mares, and I've had a few bad experiences with some horribly ****y geldings. When I was looking for my first horse, my friends kept asking me what I wanted so they could look for me and at the top of my list was "NO MARES!!!"

Funny how I ended up with a mare. I got everything I didn't want in a horse, but everything I totally needed. 

I honestly have no preference. I wouldn't make an excuse for my mare if she's in a particularly bitchy mood. She can get over it. I think I can relate with her in some ways, however. Us girls, we all have our days. 

It's also nice to avoid those awkward sheath cleaning sessions. Don't you just love some of the glances and faces you get from non horse people? Cracks me up.


----------



## taylor12 (Dec 12, 2009)

I would suggest a gelding i have 5 horses ( i don't have pictures of them yet) well,i lost my camrea.I have never owned a gelding but my horse is getting gelded soon,and i heard from my aunt (a judge in full size and minitures) said "gelding are much calmer then a stallion or mare'' and i agree with her,but if you would pefer a mare they are pretty calm.So what do you prefer in horses.I have a stallion (bad idea) and he is very bad....well i spoiled him,but that has gone TOO far.He rears when i walk up to him,bites me when i handle him,and when i put a saddle on he runs away,i know a stallion isn't one of your choices,but i would suggest NOT getting one.

Thanks! 

Taylor


----------



## Annaland13 (Oct 28, 2009)

I like mares, but geldings are cool too.


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

Geldings, geldings, geldings, love em and much prefer them to mares.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Well, my gelding acts like a total mare, but I think that is just because he is weird. 
I have had 2 mares and 2 geldings so I don't really know which I perfer. Probably geldings but I really like mares also (Because they can have babies!) haha lol.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I have had both. When looking for a horse I don't care to much about the sex. I look more towards thier conformation and temperment. I started out with geldings then had mares now back to geldings....:wink:


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

I spoke too soon, I bought a gelding this weekend! But, he does sort of have a mare's personality... quite a lot of spunk! Does this make me a convert to geldings?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Geldings. I'm not sure why, I just love them but of course it depends on the horse. 
I wouldn't count out a mare


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I like both really...and I'm not sure that I would choose one over the other. 

I have two mares and one boy right now, and to be honest I prefer working with the mares, because they aren't so lazy that you can't tell they are learning. 

I know that mares can get snotty around their heat cycle, but to be honest, so do I, so I don't really use it as an excuse, more so that I understand what they might be feeling! I've never had a really exceptionally ****y one though, which I consider to be a blessing! Haha...I'd still like working with them though, because I find I enjoy that extra fire a mare can have, over a gelding.


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Mares! I've gotten along with almost every mare I've handled. Quite a few of the geldings I've handled were pretty _goofy. _

If I were to buy a horse, I wouldn't limit my search to JUST a mare, though. A good horse is a good horse, I don't think gender MAKES a horse...that's what WE are supposed to do. If I was horse shopping and found a great mare, I'd take it. If I found a great gelding, I'd take it. If I found a great stallion, I'd take it and get it gelded.


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

Mares, hands down. I just like them. Every gelding that's been at my barn as been a pig in the stall. Mares are so much cleaner. I like the witchy-ness that sometimes comes over them as well.

Oddly ... I much prefer male neutered dogs to female dogs. Go figure


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

We love our mares. They have lots of 'heart' and always give us 100%.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

7Ponies said:


> Mares, hands down. I just like them. Every gelding that's been at my barn as been a pig in the stall. Mares are so much cleaner. I like the witchy-ness that sometimes comes over them as well.
> 
> Oddly ... I much prefer male neutered dogs to female dogs. Go figure


Interesting, because I prefer all female animals except when it comes to horses.

Geldings all the way for horses, and female animals for everything else. I've known some disgustingly piggy mares, so it's the individual animal and not the gender that makes them messy or not.

My dog is a female Great Dane, and I love that 'make me' attitude she has when she objects to something! :wink:

My now deceased gelding was a Queen Beeyotch, and I always said I'd put him up against the ****iest mare there was, and he'd probably win! Nasty, opinionated little ******, but I loved him with all my heart.

He'd try my last nerve, and then do something that brought out his bravery, loyalty, and willingness to follow me through hell. 

An animal like that is priceless, and has little or nothing to do with gender.


----------



## jumper123 (Dec 10, 2009)

i love them both, but mares are my favorite  they are harder to ride, since they can get moody when they are in season, and stuff like that, so its even more of an accomplishment when they work really well for you. I also seem to click better with them, for some reason. but i love geldings, too, and ride them a lot also.


----------

